# Adopting a stepchild



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone go thru an adoption of your stepchild here in the Philippines? My wife has a daughter I have been raising and wanted to know how hard it is for Philippines family adoption of illegitimate children. What procedures do we follow? Better here or in the states?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I have not done it but -- if you are "legally" married here in the Philippines, I would say have it done here.
If you are going to take her (your wife to be) to the States to live, just wait and do it there. Reasoning on the latter: If she will travel to the US on a "fiancee visa", the child will travel on HER VISA and not require a visa at all. 
If legally married here in the Philippines then the child will have to stay here while you and your wife go through the normal immigrant visa application from the states.
As far as costs go, I'm gonna say that if like everything else, it will be less expensive here in the islands..


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am sure it may be more practical to do here. We are married here in the Philippines and have other kids. I want her to also share my surname. I have been living here (still under a tourist visa) and hope that I can do a family adoption.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I am sure it may be more practical to do here. We are married here in the Philippines and have other kids. I want her to also share my surname. I have been living here (still under a tourist visa) and hope that I can do a family adoption.


I was in a similar situation, although my wife's son came to the UK with her when he was only 18 months old. I didn't pursue it in the end as I got the impression that the process is long and complicated. I don't know why as you are married the mother. All we did was to change our sons name by deed poll here in the UK so all of his British documents show our married name.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I adopted my wifes( a widow when I married her) daughter, as it was 1989 things may have changed a bit and my memory may not be 100%, it took a couple of months but wasnt overly complicated, I think I needed to prove my earnings (one pay slip), a visit from social services, visit to the judge, I was on a tourist visa.
best of luck
Kev


----------

